# Hiking Clubs



## skizilla (May 2, 2005)

What Hiking clubs does everyone belong too.
If you don't belong to one why not?
I am a bershire chapter amc member and frequently lead hikes.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 2, 2005)

I'm a member of the AMC. I've only done two AMC-organized hikes - one a short overnighter, the other an amazing 4-day trip through the Mahoosucs. I don't tend to do them anymore, however, because as I gained more experience I didn't "need" them to explore new places, and with the number of hiking friends I have from this board and others, I can always get a group trip together just for the asking.


----------



## ChileMass (May 2, 2005)

skizilla said:
			
		

> What Hiking clubs does everyone belong too.
> If you don't belong to one why not?
> I am a bershire chapter amc member and frequently lead hikes.



skizilla - welcome to AZ.com.  Feel free to visit the "Trips & Events" section and post any hiking events where you may want some company.  Hopefully, we'll run into each other on the trails this summer - !


----------



## SilentCal (May 2, 2005)

I belong to the AMC as well but have never done many of the organized hikes.  It is much easier I find to use these hiking boards to find other folks at your skill level and interests in places to explore.   Some of my best experiences hiking are with other members of this board and through the Flags on the 48 event.


----------



## twigeater (May 2, 2005)

I don't belong to any hiking clubs. I've joined the AMC once or twice and a club here in Maine once, but always let my membership run out....I never did anything with either group.  
I like to find my own way, do my own thing, make my own mistakes...plus the one meeting I went to for the Maine club, it seemed more like a "meat market" thing...LOL...


----------



## Mike P. (May 2, 2005)

AMC East of the River but don't do anyting with them.  Have led school groups before we had kids of our own.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 2, 2005)

Twig wrote:





> I like to find my own way, do my own thing, make my own mistakes


Exactly, everyone hikes their own hike!

I'm still a reluctant member of the AMC. I enjoy their magazine but now at $50 a year for only about 20 pages of interesting and very informative articles, it is making me think of not renewing my membership. I've had  experiences hiking w/AMC groups in the years past -- some with leaders I enjoyed very much, some I did not -- those mainly because of the unecessary strictness, the leaders had too much emphasis on hard & soft skills. Some simply did not know how to enjoy the outdoors, have fun and not even a laugh, a smile or being pleasant to be with. Why would one want that?

I hike with many from this and other hiking forums. I've enjoyed meeting scores of great hikers, we always have fun, and I will continue to hike with them individually as well as with my current hiking group of 8.


----------



## sp1936 (May 3, 2005)

I'm a member of the NH chapter of the AMC and the RMC.

The last time I participated in an organized hike was the NH chapter's annual Presidential Range Hike (PRH) in 2003. I plan to go again in 2006.

Steve


----------



## David Metsky (May 3, 2005)

AMC member and trip leader and instructor for Ski and Hiking/Backpacking committees.

DOC (Dartmouth Outing Club) member, trail maintainer, and ghost story teller.

RMC member, mainly to support the cause.

 -dave-


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 3, 2005)

AMC NH Chapter Member, I can't remember how long though...  We started off snowshoeing with AMC for a while then we started doing our own thing just as we did hiking...

We enjoy the member magazine as well as the book discounts...and their cause...this month's articles the AMC Hut's and Flyfishing is enjoyable reading...


----------



## Jaytrek57 (May 3, 2005)

I belong to the...

"Buy Jaytrek a Beer After the Hike Club."

or

BJABATHC 
(working on shortening the acronym  :wink:   )

Open to anyone over 21. Dues are self explanatory and are reciprocal. Usually bi-monthly opportunities for membership.

Currrent membership...oh I'd say about 30-50, give or take. Always accepting new members. Club does not discriminate based on beverage. All are welcome.

 :beer:


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2005)

AMC member and trail adopter
New RMC member
Thornton Curling Club member


----------



## Karen912 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum.  I was looking online for possible hiking clubs.  I am rather hesitant about something like AMC because I think they maybe a bit restrictive for me.  
I saw the "Buy Jaytrek a beer after the hike club" and this sounded much more interesting!!!
I usually just do short hikes with my kids, but I would like to get a bit more adventurous.  
Any suggestions?
Thanks - Karen


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jun 27, 2005)

*AMC member, trip leader, instructor*

I have been an AMC member for over a decade, a trip leader for almost as long, and have done my share of instructing.

I now do a few trips a year with official AMC groups, but more often than not do "private" trips with fellow AMC members (all met, of course, on official club hikes).

Note to Karen:  The AMC and, I suspect, most hiking clubs, is organized primarily for adults.  Most AMC Chapters have a Families group, since I have no family I really cannot say how active they are.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 27, 2005)

You might want to purchase the_White Mountain Guide_ (it can be bought at the gear section of this site or at your favorite store) 100's of hikes to every trail are listed along with mileage, time, elevation gain, maps. Also in the book are sections on climate, what to bring, geography, hazards, trip planning and much, much more. A must have book!


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 27, 2005)

Several trips are sometimes posted in the Trips and Events section of this board.   I plan to redo a Welch-Dickey hike that I posted before in September and this is a great hike for kids to do.  Not too hard but very interesting.  Some of the folks I hike with are just some that I met on the trail and/or on the summit while others I met through this board or events that were related to it.  Sometimes you just have to out there and say "Hi!".  (or in Jaytrek's club "I got some beers in the cooler :roll: )

MtnMagic's advice to get the AMC White Mountain Guide is great advice.  It's a virtual treasure trove of information and great suggestions for dayhikes.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 28, 2005)

AMC CT East of the River member, have people who met on AMC webpage & now either do not post or spend some time here & on VFTT that I hike with when not solo.


----------



## Karen912 (Jun 28, 2006)

what hikes are the BJABATHC doing this summer?
Karen


----------

